# safe to drink aquarium water?



## Seasons (Jun 10, 2004)

...


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Uh..I would say no to a and b and you can only do so much as far as c goes. :LOL


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

I'd worry about the bacteria she might be ingesting with a. With b, I wouldn't worry so much about bacteria, but would definitely be concerned about chlorine ingestion. But, then, unless she's drinking a lot of it, probably not too much to be concerned about.

c), well, ick. But whatcha gonna do? :LOL


----------



## Czen:) (Jul 31, 2002)

have you ever cleaned a home aquarium? Well when I have, I find it amazing how much poop is in the water from a few tiny fish. Yuck! It would probably get a huge reaction from me if one of my kids did it!

Czen


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seasons*
I kinda figure if the fish are living in a & c, it's potable....

Well, my cats lick their hind ends, but I wouldn't want my kids licking the cat's hind end.


----------



## Lila Sue (Oct 23, 2004)

I would be completely icked out if my child were drinking aquarium water. I would go to great lengths to prevent it.

water table water is gross & I'd work on preventing that too, but it wouldn't bother me as much

fresh sea water I really wouldn't worry about. I'd consider that an exploratory tasting (gross but benign) and let it slide.

my 3yo dd drinks bath water. It bugs me, but I don't worry about it too much, unless we've had a bout of tummy trouble recently.

Our cat drinks out of the back of our fish tank all the time. I wish she didn't, but it's low on the priority list of worries!


----------



## lab (Jun 11, 2003)

Safe to drink aquarium water?

Hello no!

Think about all the germs etc in the water play tables from little kids hands etc.

NAS-TY!

Aquarium water I'm not touching with a 10 ft pole!

The ocean? Heh. If your going to _stand_ in it, I wouldn't split hairs if some was _accidentally_ injested.

Quote:

She hasn't tasted toilet water. Yet.








:


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm wondering if perhaps you might consider bringing along a bigger water jug on your next outing?


----------



## Seasons (Jun 10, 2004)

...


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I really would not allow my kids to drink any of the above (at least intentionally). Aquarium water is treated, plus they use antibiotics, antifungals, etc. in liquid form to prevent and treat fish diseases. Play tables you have the issue of communicable diseases, although at least it's not as gross as public pool water where kids are peeing and pooping all day. :yuck Ocean water is not necessarily safe either - there are a lot of ocean-borne pathogens and contaminants from sewage and land-based runoff that contains pesticides, fertilizers, motor oil, etc., not to mention naturally-occurring bacteria, parasites, etc.

Which is not to say you should wash your child's mouth out with bleach or never take her to the beach again, but IMO these are behaviors to be strongly discouraged.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

It is not safe to drink saltwater- http://ask.yahoo.com/ask/20021216.html - or water from aquariums.

There are some chemical additives that an aquarium might be using that are not for human consumption or for fish that humans would consume. Your child could get sick.

https://occupationalhealth.ucdavis.e...s/fishXXX.html

"Fish/Aquatic Tanks

Due to the potential for infection with atypical mycobacteria, Vibrio sp, Erysipelothrix rhusiopathae and variety of gram negative bacteria, contact with fish or touch tanks should also be followed by hand washing." from http://www.aazv.org/publicon.htm

I'd discourage your child drinking water that you don't know what is in it and isn't meant for consumption.


----------



## Seasons (Jun 10, 2004)

...


----------

